# Email Notifcations



## woodcutter (Jun 10, 2013)

My email notifications slowed and now seemed to have stopped from members that I follow and threads I have subscribed. I have checked my filters on my gmail account and spam folder. Is this happening to anyone else or just me?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 10, 2013)

Did you pay your bill?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just kidding. I have not noticed any problems.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 10, 2013)

I did get a few this afternoon. Maybe the Gov isn't getting them cycled through like before. lol


----------



## themule69 (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 10, 2013)

I wasn't receiving any emails nor the little pop up on site for PM's Thurs and Fri of last week. Still hit and miss and the site is really slow loading for me since the "Site Maintenance" today.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 10, 2013)

Huddler is aware of this problem and say they are working on it and pushed out an update today that may help


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up so I don't start messing with my computer. (nothing good ever comes from that lol)

I'm getting notifications today and the speed of the site seems to be moving good today.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

I am getting major email notifications...to things I am not subscribed to as well.

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 11, 2013)

I wouldn't know, I always have it turned off.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 11, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I am getting major email notifications...to things I am not subscribed to as well.
> 
> Kat


Yeah me too! And every time I comment on a post I'm magically subscribed all of a sudden.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 11, 2013)

In your "Profile" under "Account Details" and "Subscriptions" there is a drop down menu and one choice is "Automatic", I'm not sure but I think that one will subscribe you whenever you post to a thread. You might want to go look at the rest of your subscription settings, maybe something got magically changed.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

Just went in and change stuff.....

We will see what happens today.

Kat


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 11, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> In your "Profile" under "Account Details" and "Subscriptions" there is a drop down menu and one choice is "Automatic", I'm not sure but I think that one will subscribe you whenever you post to a thread. You might want to go look at the rest of your subscription settings, maybe something got magically changed.


Thanks for that. I just looked and it had, in fact, magically changed to automatic. Just went ahead and turned it all off. I'm on here enough that the email updates aren't really necessary for now.


----------



## scott j (Jun 11, 2013)

I stopped getting email can't figure out why


----------



## chef willie (Jun 11, 2013)

Could not upload a new thread using my usual IE....had to go to FireFox to load the pics....little frustrating


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 11, 2013)

I was recieving E-mail notices everyday and two months ago, they stopped. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I've tried everything to get them back, but nothing works...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 1, 2013)

I sure wish they'd get this fixed, it's been an ongoing problem for months.
What's the point of having thread subscriptions if it doesn't work correctly?



~Martin


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 1, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I sure wish they'd get this fixed, it's been an ongoing problem for months.
> What's the point of having thread subscriptions if it doesn't work correctly?
> 
> 
> ...


Have you checked in your spam/junk folder to see if the notifications are going there by chance?

Make sure you add the email address *[email protected]* to your whitelist or allowed senders list just to make sure it is not getting filtered out.

Check those things and then I will see if Huddler can look on their end and see what other things might be causing this to happen.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 1, 2013)

It's not a problem of SPAM filtering.
There hasn't been a single Smoking Meat Forums email in my SPAM box in the two and a half years I've been here.
I get sporadic email notifications, seems it's fewer all the time.
I've missed dozens of posts in dozens of threads over the past four months or so.


~Martin


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 1, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> It's not a problem of SPAM filtering.
> There hasn't been a single Smoking Meat Forums email in my SPAM box in the two and a half years I've been here.
> I get sporadic email notifications, seems it's fewer all the time.
> I've missed dozens of posts in dozens of threads over the past four months or so.
> ...


Alright - let me see what I can find out and I'll report back.

Hang in there!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm having the same issues. I am not receiving any email notifications for the posts that I have created now and only random sporadic notifications of the ones that others have started and I have posted and subscribed to.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 1, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'm having the same issues. I am not receiving any email notifications for the posts that I have created now and only random sporadic notifications of the ones that others have started and I have posted and subscribed to.


Ditto on the email notifications, but I am being subscribed to post/threads that I have not subscribed to.


----------

